
Technical Interviews Are Bullshit by Anonymous Author – Model View Culture - pinko
https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/technical-interviews-are-bullshit
======
chetanahuja
Completely agree. I'm a founder CEO and we don't do whiteboard coding
interviews at all in our company. Instead the candidate is given a realistic
coding problem and allowed to produce working code in with as much time as
they want to take (within a period of a day or two) on their own machine and
using whatever reference resources they see fit to look up. This goes on while
any queries about the problem, approaches, coding style etc. are answered over
email/chat/phone/hangout etc. Once the candidate is satisfied with the code
they designed and wrote, we have a discussion about it at a suitable time
later.

It takes a bit more time and effort from the interviewer (and the interviewee
too of course) but the signal strength from this exercise is so superior to
the traditional whiteboard interviews that the mind simply boggles that the
other form even exists.

